#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Laos rent a car

## fishlocker

Has anyone rented a car in Laos recently? If so from where and how much did you pay per day.

Was it a good experience or did it drive you crazy Ha Ha. 

My plan is to arrive in VTE and rent a 4x4 and make my way south to Pakse. Have I lost it or do you believe its a doable plan. I trust my driving more so than the rent a clown on meth drivers. I can control the speed and destination of the trip if I am at the wheel.

I found a place called Sixt and also Avis. Both come in at about 700usd per week. Any one dealt with either of them? 

We do want to explore the area so this seems like a good plan to us. if you have done this your feedback will be appreciated.

----------


## fishlocker

If I can make it out of VTE without knocking into too many scooters I know I'll be fine. We'll have family show us around VTE and surrounds. I'll learn the route out on 13 and head south. The plan is daytime driving only to minimize the chance of hitting an ox or three. Also the unlit bikes and those tractor wagons that are popular with the farmers. I have two of them somewhere in Laos but I'll be damned if we'll ride them off the farms. 

Rout 13 was good last time I was there and I heard the road to Kong Lor Cave was now paved. That's one place on the list this time around. 

Last time out I paid for a private van for the 10 hour trip. The guy drove like a mad man and I nearly, no I did, loose all my marbles a quarter of the way into the trip. I had the front seat  and had to keep telling my GF to tell this guy to slow the f ck down. He was obviously as def as he was dumb. He kept his brights on at night and all oncoming traffic gave it right back to him. As I recall I had to take some of the duct tape out of my bag to partially cover the headlights as his low beams were shorted and kept blowing fuses so it was high beams or nothing. I found this out at a store we stopped at into the night. I swore I'd not do that again so I feel safer as the driver and will get something new to drive to avoid the bullshit and oxen.

And yes we almost rearended a truck that hit an ox. It was one of those little cab over pickups that has you inches behind the front bumper. The ox was half way into the cab in the middle of the road. The driver quickly swerved around him and kept on going without batting an eye. We may have been able to help those people be he just kept on going like a mad man. I guess If we get in an accident we can count on our bags being helped out but that's about it.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Avis has 4 wheel drives, mostly ford Rangers , haven't hired one in years but when I used to, Avis was called Asia vehicle rental, it's still run by joe rumble but he sold out to Avis and just manages the business these days, shoot me a pm when you arrive and we will eat a couple of tilapia, washed down by beerlao, I think sixt only have little bubble cars

----------


## fishlocker

Thanks for the offer . It won't be for several months as we are waiting for winter for the get away.  I can finally prove to the little woman that I'm honestly not hooking up with Sophia when on this box. 

She has her suspicions as she fears all things Thai when it comes to hookers and lookers. I'm not exactly shure why she would think the fish would bite. I guess she sees I have the fish eye for eye candy when out in main stream. I guess she recalls what happed to her mountain neighbors to the east last time they trusted an American.  Not that we are all bad, just sayen. Ok I better watch what I'm saying before I end up at the temple drinking the implosion fluid.                    

Take care and if and when we meet don't let on that I'm really not a fish. I don't want to let the good TD members down like that. Besides I really could be................................................  the fish.

----------

